# antec case power connections. help



## IamJJJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys I have a simple question. I just need to know how to attach the case connectors(power, power led, etc) to the motherboard. I managed to get this all togedther I just need to know how to put these on the motherboard mostly because I'm unsure witch side is positive. I have pictures attached please look at them. On the motherboard the case connectors are supposed to go on JFP1 and 2. I took a photo of everything just tell me how to orient them please.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Red is typically positive, black would be negative.


----------



## IamJJJ (Feb 20, 2012)

What is white?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Polarity does not matter with the switches.
White wire on the LEDs are common (-ve).

Note: Connecting the LEDs backward will not harm them or the motherboard. If, once connected, the LEDs do not light, reverse the connector.


----------



## IamJJJ (Feb 20, 2012)

So the switch and led connectors don't matter as far as their polarity?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Polarity on the switch connections do not matter.

Polarity does matter on the LEDs, however nothing is damaged if you connect them backward.


----------

